# Magee East Marina



## ErieGoldSportfishing (Feb 5, 2009)

Good morning folks. We finally got time to get some of our advertisement dollars spent and got an ad here on OGF! I just wanted to let everyone know that we are open for business under new ownership. We are located on the Turtle Creek channel and the address is 10655 St. Rt. 2, Oak Harbor, OH (just west of Fenwick). Our phone number is 419-607-6089. We have a lot of work to do yet but we are making progress!!

Fishing has been spotty to good for the past 2 weeks when Mother Nature cooperates. Hair jigs and blade baits have been done most of the damage but trolling DHJs and Reef Runners slow...1-1.3mph.... in the usual big fish haunts around the northeast and east sides of the firing range (Niagara down to G can) has been good when there is good water in there. Low water conditions continue to haunt all of us on this end of the lake but we are still able to get in and out of the channel with a few exceptions. Check in before you head this way on any day that a hard west wind is forecasted. Hopefully the heavy snowpack up north will be enough to help us out later this spring. 

We hosted the Ohio Waterfowlers walleye tournament this past weekend and had a ball. Great bunch of guys and a fun time for all of us. It was a jigging-only tournament and the rules did not allow any female fish to be weighed in. Team Artistic Touch taxidermy brought 5 stud jacks to the scales that weighed 29.3 lbs!!! Nice job guys! 

We still have plenty of docks and campsites available for the seasonal, monthly, weekly or daily rentals. We have overnight accommodations for 2-4 guests per unit and have a fair number of days still available during the jig bite! We have electric outlets for charging your boat batteries and fish cleaning facilities. Contact Tina at the store to book your rooms! 

We also have a bait shop stocking an assortment of jigs, blade baits, Warrior and Silver Streak spinner blades, Stinger spoons, Luhr Jenson divers, Reef Runners and Little Rippers, DHJs both standard and a dozen AWESOME custom colors (Painted by Warrior), ******* inline weights, and the list goes on.

We have a limited selection of Diawa LC27s and Pflueger reels, Shakespeare and Berkely rods, Beckman nets, Big Papa bags, Fish Grippers, minnow aerators and nets, etc.

Out carry out section has coffee, beer, wine, and soft drinks, as well as bottled water, chips, sandwiches, candy, ice...everything you need to stay hydrated and fed on the water!

We have a unique feature in our bait shop that I've not seen anywhere else on Lake Erie.....we have a full bar INSIDE the store serving mixed drinks and beer. Yep...you can come in, order a beer, and shop for your favorite tackle!!!

Stop in and check us out!! 

Eric Hirzel
Magee East Marina & Campground


----------



## joewallguy (Jan 18, 2008)

Stayed down here for the lewt and was just back on sunday. Guys this place rocks and so do the people. Extreamly helpful with everything you need. Eric himself is a real fishermen, one of us for sure, and knows what we need and our looking for out of these places. Great job there


----------



## ShakeDown (Apr 5, 2004)

Welcome to OGF Eric and Magee East! 

I've had the pleasure of talking with Eric quite a bit recently and there's no doubt that he and his marina are fisherman friendly. Looking forward to your posts and thanks for the support!

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## NorthSouthOhioFisherman (May 7, 2007)

Glad to hear there are some new people in there. I live just down the road and never had a good experience with the last group. Nice marina in there for sure!


----------



## Bono Joe (Mar 2, 2009)

Went down to check it out and signed up for a season's launching permit.


----------



## sady dog (Feb 10, 2008)

Good peeps at Magees..! always friendly and willing to help you out with just about anything. :Banane35:


----------



## wanderin_eyes (Jan 14, 2009)

Just a quick question to those that have launched. What are the ramps like. Others are steep now


----------



## Timber wolf (Feb 4, 2008)

The ramps on the north side are steeper than the ones on the south side but they only have the east side of the ramp extended. Just ask Tina before you launch.


----------



## ErieGoldSportfishing (Feb 5, 2009)

We can now fill propane tanks at the bait store!!! Here is the pricing including tax:

20# tank $13.50

30# tank $20.00

40# tank $27.00

100# tank $68.00

Stop in and check us out!!!


----------



## wallykiller (Nov 7, 2010)

Hi Eric,

It was nice meeting you this morning. I was the guy fishing with Mike today. 

Just want to say a few good words about the place!! I can not compare to the past, but I was pleased with the kindness around here. You guys have a nice little selection of stuff that works to catch fish out on the lake. In my opinion I would try to keep the tackle selection on the small side (simple) and actually sell just the stuff that works! I am a big fan of the UV coating on the custom DHJ-12's you guys carry and would much rather buy them over the other guys. Also how can you beat launching for HALF price of the launches in the area!! 

Magee east has everything you need to get out on the lake, as long as you already have your gas you can leave your house pull in get tackle, bait, snacks, beverages and friendly service. 

I hope you guys can keep up everything I mentioned and I hope that you can maintain a way to help keep fishing just a little more cost effective for all of us. 

Thank you!


----------

